# Winter forecast for an entire week.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Is 23F with a wind chill of 12F today here. We have about a inch of snow that fell and stuck last night. The weather forecasters are saying below and normal temps for an entire 7 days now too.
They can be wrong though as we were supposed to get 3 inches of snow last night & yesterdays rain was supposed to be snow by noon too.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

most any other winter this temp we would say its just cool out side ,, but the way this winter has been so warm ,and now we went from 50+ to 10 , its down right COLD .. 
the grandson's Doc , had bees a few years ago ,, he asked him yesterday if his bees were doing good ,, the Doc said he didn't have last year , but want's to build a greenhouse and put in a observation hive ,BEFORE his wife finds out ( about the bees )


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This morning.
8:56 AM 1-14-12

16F, feels like 16F, dew point 10F, wind calm, snowing.

Yesterdays high 25F, about 3 inches of snow for the day plus another couple of inches last night.

I should probably go back and copy Wednesdays weather from my journal. I went up north Mid state to get some more things from the farm and spent the day out side in a sweat shirt.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Spring has arrived again for a couple of days.

8:47 AM 1-17-12

38f, feels like 38F, dew point 36F, wind NNE @ 1 MPH, raining.

Yesterdays high 46F.

Started raining shortly after mid night and hasn't stoped since it seems. Place has became a quagmire.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

guess winter is here ,, -19 this morn ,, -7 now ,, -9 tonight ,,, the nice weather up til now sure does make the winter seem short ,, can't complain about the cold and live in Mn ,, you can , but if you do ,, you have to ask ,, why do you live here ,,,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:27 AM 1-20-12 

negtive 1, feels like negtive 1, dew point negtive 6, wind calm, sunny,

Yesterdays high 26F, was sunny latter in the day.

Here it is the middle of January and this is the coldest day so far. My only complaint about winter is when we lack snow like now. I love to cross country ski and snomobile. But I'm not wanting snow at this time as I have sold the farm and am cleaning out all the equipment and other dodads still left there. Going up Saturday to get the meat saw, garden tractor from the grarage and A old oak desk, some old wood chairs and other things from the house. I will still have to make another trip to get my big tractor out of the tool shed. Most of this stuff I should have gotten years ago when dad stopped farming and again when dad passed away. I guess I thought mom would live forever.
Memorys of my life there haunt my sleep just about every night. 

 Al


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow!!! I'd die... It was 62 this morning when I left for work @ 5:30. Warming up to 75. I just don't see how you people tolerate that extreme cold, I'm miserable when it's ni the 40's...


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

when I was 13 ,, I was asked if I wanted to move to Calf ,, a aunt wanted me to stay there ,, I had been there all that summer , I came back to MN ,, even then I wanted 4 seasons ,, I may complain about the cold but , I still live in MN and thats were I want to be.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:18 AM 1-21-12

Negtive 3, feels like negtive 3, dew point ,wind calm, sunny.

Yesterdays high 17F, about 3 inches of snow late evening.

I like being able to put on my long johns insulated flannal shirt and a pair of good jeans, pac boots insulated sweat shirt, iron man canvas coat and stocking hat and spend a enjoyable day out side. 

I don't under stand YA'LL southern people in the high heat and humidy of summer and be stuck either going naked out side or stuck in an air conditioned building. And that doesn't even include praying all the time that the hurricanes and tornados spare your home and work place. Not to mention all the stinging biting insect and really bad snakes.

We don't ever have hurricanes, rarely a tornado, no fire ants, no posion snakes. we just get snow to play in. 
Give me snow and cold I can dress for it and have a reaally good time.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Eastern Massasauga Rattlesnake (Sistrurus catenatus catenatus) 













Description: Michigan's only venomous snake found in a variety of wetlands and nearby upland woods throughout the lower peninsula. It is colored with a pattern of dark brown slightly rectangular patches set against a light gray-to-brown background. Occasionally, this coloration can be so dark as to appear almost black. The belly is mostly black. It is the only Michigan snake with segmented rattles on the end of its tail and elliptical, ("cat like") vertical pupils in the eyes. The neck is narrow, contrasting with the wide head and body and the head appears triangular in shape.
Adult length: 2 to 3 feet.
Habitat: This snake lives near water, marshes, swamps, and similar areas
Food: Small rodents (field mice, chipmunks), Frogs
Other Items: Births up to 20 live young born in late summer, a shy snake that avoids people

your like here in MN one poison snake , seldom seen most do not even know there is a poison snake in MN


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:18 AM 1-21-12 

Negtive 3, feels like negtive 3, dew point negtive 8,wind calm, sunny. 

Yesterdays high 17F, about 3 inches of snow late evening. 



today it is forecast to get into the high 40's and possiable hit 50 on Monday.

 Al


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> I don't under stand YA'LL southern people in the high heat and humidy of summer and be stuck either going naked out side or stuck in an air conditioned building. And that doesn't even include praying all the time that the hurricanes and tornados spare your home and work place. Not to mention all the stinging biting insect and really bad snakes.
> 
> We don't ever have hurricanes, rarely a tornado, no fire ants, no posion snakes. we just get snow to play in.
> Give me snow and cold I can dress for it and have a reaally good time.
> ...


I guess it all has to do with what you're use to. 100 degrees, and 100% humidity on a clear day is just normal around here. BTW 54 degrees this AM...:dance:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:33 AM 1-23-12

43F, feels like 31F, dew point 42F, wind S @ 6 MPH, misty rain.

I got home from up north at 12:35 AM this morning it was 37F when I pulled in the drive way. It was 28F with a freezing drizzle when I left up north.

Tom I can't remember the last time any saw a rattle snake in Michigan. the sightings are so rare it normally makes the news.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

they say the timber rattler ,, is in MN , never heard of any one that run into one .... they are now on the endangered list .... the first year I lived in Mpls was 1960 ,, a girl in my class that year , had a brother that had found a little , little snake , he picked it up looked at it played with it ,,, put it in his pocket and went home ,, there they put it in a fish tank ,, they had it for 2 weeks , and they played with it off and on ,, then a friend of his dad came over one night ,,, he sat looking at the snake ,, then asked , why do you have a copper head snake , as a pet ??? were he found the snake was close to a rail road track ,, the only thing any one could think of was , that it most have been on or in somthing that was on the train , and it crawled out and fell on the ground , and he was the lucky one to find it ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday turned out sunny and a warm 49F. I had to take a run into town and pick up a script and tire. As I drove out the drive it looked like the hives in the front yard were flying.
When I got back home Kare said she had went out to look at the hives in the back yard and found them all flying.
this morning on the weather they reported we have been 5F above normal for the month of January and are shot 7 inches of snow for normal.


8:13 AM 1-28-12

32F, feels like 27F, dew point 31F, wind S @ 4 MPH snowing.

Yesterdays high 49F.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

3 and a half inches of snow Sunday startedabout 10:00 AM ended about 1:30 pm. 14F out side right now with snow for cast for the day turning to rain tonight and 40F temps for most of the rest of the week.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

The girls were flying today as it got up to 51! Supposed to be in the 50's again tomorrow. I put out a feeding station and they're taking it. It's too muddy out to see if they're MY bees or some neighbor's that I'm feeding though. Sigh.... Sure hope they're mine.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm scratching my head...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:10 AM 1-31-12 Good bye January. Thanks for the roller coaster ride.

43F, feels like 43f, dew point 31F, wind SW @ 9MPH, sunny.

Yesterdays high 41F at 11:59PM. About an inch of snow early in the day Melted at least 2 inches during the night.

Would be a good idea to go heft your hives. apply food if lite.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

last fall when I got them ready for winter , I put ceder chip on ,, and for once I thought a day ahead ,, and put candy in ,, but I did heft them about 3 times this year ,, only one is lite and it was lite in the fall , it was the size of a nuc , but it still makes a buzz when I put the ear to it , we call that one my little girl ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:11 AM 2-1-12 Hello Febuary. Going to give us the same ride as January?

35F, feels like 35F, dew point 34F, wind W @ 2 MPH, sunny.

Yesterdays high 62F.

Bees were flying by 10:00 AM, there is bee poop all over my truck and Kares ride. Glad there was no laundry hanging on a line although it was a perfect day for it.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm going to have to make up more syrup! The 2 days over 50 that was forcasted has now been extended to 4 days!! What a strange winter we're having! I'm just hoping that the hives are thriving and will have some pollen soon.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

7:23 AM 2-2-12

32F, feels like 32F, dew point 29F, wind calm, to dark to tell,

Yesterdays high 45F.

Trees and shrubs are confused here. Many have budded out all ready and the lilacs are even showing some green in those buds.
googled a weather link yesterday for a month long forecast and they are predicting more of the January type weather. We will be making pollen patties and placeing them in the hives by mid febuary. We may just buy from Mann Lake this year. Been a busy winter for us and Febuary has a bunch of birthdays and anaveresery parties planed. Aunt and uncle married 67 years another, aunt turns 95, two cousins having a servied cancer parties too.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

went up north last week end ,, FOG all the way up (370 miles ) , got there 3 AM ,, ( Lancaster mn ) Sat was nice ,, sun cold ,, mon colder yet , Tues morn 4:30 was 7 below ,, started home around 6:30 , so was a cold drive home .. got home around 1pm .. used our daughters van to go up with ( more room ) ,, she used my car ,, Sun I remembered that my license tab only good til Jan 31st ,, so they were out ,, the car is at her place , now to go back to work in the morn , I have to change license plates before I can go .. The FUN never stops ... hope its warm in the morn ... with my luck , its going to be 10 below ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Went up to the farm again Monday. Was 41F here at home when I left and 38F when I got to the farm at noon. Weather station said high for the day here at home was 49F, Kare said the bees were flying heavy. 
I signed the papers and sold the farm a week ago tomorrow. Is a relief to get rid of it. I still need to make one more trip up and get the tractor out of the tool shed and a couple other odds and ends. Buyer is being nice and allowing me to store the tractor out of the weather for the rest of the winter.

8:26 AM 2-8-12

16F, feels like 16F, dew point 13F, wind calm, partly sunny.

Yesterdays high a damp windy 34F.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

8:22 AM 2-8-12

24F, feels like 14F, dew point 16F, wind SW @ 7 MPH, sunny.

Yesterdays high a sunny 36F.

Tomorrow is supposed to feel like winter again 

 Al


----------

